# Dianabol - Anti Estrogens



## stainy2007 (Nov 12, 2007)

HIII YAAA ( in camp voice )

First thread , wondering if any vets in teh field could help out

Im taking about 30-55 mg of Dianabol a day , and usually some milk thistle with it , just the one pill , not sure of the MG ,

The other day i was looking for anti eastrogens i looked every were , everyone i spoke to said its illegal , or perscription only ....Any one have any clues .....

Also , the other day my Kidneys were hurting , i drink quite a bit on the weekends , it was like a throbbing pain , lasted a couple of days , has any one had this before?

Thanks to any replys


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

stainy2007 said:


> HIII YAAA ( in camp voice )
> 
> First thread , wondering if any vets in teh field could help out
> 
> ...


Yea i had that before, but im dead now (kidney + liver failure). 

I'd say you need to do some research, but looks like its to late.

Anti es, you couldnt have looked every where i just typed buy anti es into google, thousands of them.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

stainy is this your first cycle?


----------



## stainy2007 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes mate , first cylce ,

Mars1960 , I looked in places like boots holland and barret mate , not google , im not that smart  ,

i dont think its a serious kidney problem matey , it went a while ago ,


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

stainy2007 said:


> HIII YAAA ( in camp voice )
> 
> Im taking about *30-55 mg of Dianabol a day* , and *usually* some milk thistle with it , *just the one pil*l , not sure of the MG ,
> 
> ...


I think.. stop everything. Read this site for a few months and learn PCT protocols and then give it another go. You not ready for it.


----------



## stainy2007 (Nov 12, 2007)

well on gym days i do 55 MG , 11 pills at 5 MG each , non gym days 30 MG , 6 pills , i take one milk thistle pill a day ,

Iread that anti-estrogens arnt compulsury , and in some cases people dont even need to use them , i have read this more then 5 times on different sites ,

I take 2 courses of pills , on in morning , before i eat , one after i eat , around 5ish , i dont take my afternoon pills on a friday or saturday , (drinking days )


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Anti - E's such as Aromisin (the one to use with d-bol) and a-dex can be bought as liquid chems from the US legaly. However it is against forum rules here to source post because it's only legal for personal use  . It's not against every forum on the internets rules so do your reaseach and you'll be able to find a reliable source.

As shipping from the US takes a week and your already on the D-Bol, I suggest you lower your dose to 30mg, stop drinking and ask the guy how sold you the d-bol for some proviron. Time also to learn about PCT, I'd say.


----------



## stainy2007 (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks thestud beast , decent info , ill look for some Aromisin , have you got time to explain PCT?


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

The D-Bol will shut your own testosterone production down so when you come off it you will have no testosterone! Obv not a good thing so you will need some thing to bring it back. There are a few options but clomid would be a good start.

It basicly tricks the body into producing testosterone (massive simplification). This can also be bought as a liquid chem. If you don't do a PCT, don't expect to hold onto the gains.


----------



## stainy2007 (Nov 12, 2007)

right , no testostrone = Whining little bitch , got ya , I need some PCT , im 4 weeks into this cycle , should i start taking asap ?


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroids-associated-drugs-articles/17336-understanding-pct.html

This should be stickied right on top of this forum.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

No start at the end of the cycle, if you haven't experienced any estrogenic sides after 4 weeks it's doubtful you will. I presume your staying on for 6 weeks? If so not drinking for the next two can't be that hard.


----------



## stainy2007 (Nov 12, 2007)

No your right i should stop drinking , i didnt used to drink after i crashed car drunk and got arrested , but i recently turned 18 , so this new world is open to me , its hard but ill give it ago , thanks for this info matey , one last question ,

Clomid or Nolvex?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry to say though these guys are right m8 i shouldn't have started the cycle if you don't know much about it your putting your body at risk m8!

Do me a favor and do a little research on here all the mods will help you if your sensible and then start a cycle other wise you might get total shut down with out you knowing and believe me its hard to come back from that!!!!!!

DO SOME RESEARCH and thats not me being horrible thats me being kind trust me!


----------



## stainy2007 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yea i will nice one , I havnt just started taking Dianabol as a short cut to getting where i want my body to be , i have been going to the gym fo about 3 years , but i only started taking it to reduce recovery time , but i should of done some research , thanks


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Both......... but if your on a budjet and what a choice then clomid

Here's why (copy and paste)

The Tamoxifen (brand name Nolvadex) craze started with a known "guru" that cited a study in which it was showed that 150mg of Clomiphene (brand name Clomid) were equal to 20mg of Toremifen in terms of testosterone elevation. What was not told was that the results from the study were with 3-12 months usage for the Tamoxifen. Clomid works in 2-6 weeks periods. Also Tamoxifen can't do nothing for the GnRH-stimulated release of LH, Clomiphene does that though it can desensitize GnRH, so use for short periods and low doses. Or use a mix of Clomiphene and Tamoxifen.

Take the clomid last thing at night to get rid of sides (BTW thanks to who ever said to do this on here)


----------



## stainy2007 (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok . im sort of understandsing , By taking D-bol , im creating masses amounts of testostrone , and to keep my hormones balanced , some part of my body is creating estrogen , so ones my cycle is over , i stop creating all this testostrone , but keep my eastorgen levels , and as estrogen is far more potent then testostrone , im basicly overloading my body all of a sudden with estrogen , there for need to counter act this with , a chemical that enduces more testostrone , but supresses estorgen (clomid) ????? is this it? or am i missing something?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

stainy2007 said:


> well on gym days i do 55 MG , 11 pills at 5 MG each , non gym days 30 MG , 6 pills , i take one milk thistle pill a day ,
> 
> Iread that anti-estrogens arnt compulsury , and in some cases people dont even need to use them , i have read this more then 5 times on different sites ,
> 
> I take 2 courses of pills , on in morning , before i eat , one after i eat , around 5ish , i dont take my afternoon pills on a friday or saturday , (drinking days )


18 and taking 55mg of dbol.... you starting way too early!!

Divide your pills up. If you going to take 11 pills then take say 4 at 8am, then another 4 at 16:00 and then another 3 before bed aroudn 10pm or 11pm. Spread them out so you have a continous flow of dbol in your system.

But you too young to be taking so much.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> Anti - E's such as Aromisin (the one to use with d-bol) and a-dex can be bought as liquid chems from the US legaly. However it is against forum rules here to source post because it's only legal for personal use  . It's not against every forum on the internets rules so do your reaseach and you'll be able to find a reliable source.
> 
> As shipping from the US takes a week and your already on the D-Bol, I suggest you lower your dose to 30mg, stop drinking and ask the guy how sold you the d-bol for some proviron. Time also to learn about PCT, I'd say.


Isnt aromasin an AI?. If it is then why would you want to use it with dbol.

As for proviron, great to use with test but again why with a low dose short cycle of dbol?

IMO get some nolva, keep it on hand incase your nips get sore, that should be enough.


----------



## stainy2007 (Nov 12, 2007)

Age is just a number , why would it matter if i was 18 or if i was 60 , im just as big as a 60 year old , thats the way i look at it , yea , im going to order some clomid tomorrow , thanks


----------



## stainy2007 (Nov 12, 2007)

10 , 50 mg pills of clomid .....is this enough..? how many should i take for how long ?

Thanks


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

stainy2007 said:


> 10 , 50 mg pills of clomid .....is this enough..? how many should i take for how long ?
> 
> Thanks


100mg for the first week then 50mg nest two weeks...... so 28 pills


----------



## stainy2007 (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice one , thanks alot fellers , ill post pics up when i get my camera sorted , tomorrow or wendsay


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> Isnt aromasin an AI?. If it is then why would you want to use it with dbol.
> 
> As for proviron, great to use with test but again why with a low dose short cycle of dbol?
> 
> IMO get some nolva, keep it on hand incase your nips get sore, that should be enough.


Dianabol aromitises into a perticularly nastly form of estriol (a methelated form), this results in sides which can be eliminated with an AI. sorry mars things have moved on mate people use serms as PCT these days and AI to combat estrogen on cycle.

I wouldn't call 55mg a low dose either....... maybe thats just me.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

stainy2007 said:


> Age is just a number , why would it matter if i was 18 or if i was 60 , im just as big as a 60 year old , thats the way i look at it , yea , im going to order some clomid tomorrow , thanks


unfortunately it isn't 'Just a Number'

you have not finished growing, your natural testosterone would be far higher than a fully grown adult and you have effectively shut yourself down...

I'm 41 and still have yet to drop pills or inject test.. I know I haven't finished preparing yet....


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Just some advice. I wouldnt have started a course until i was 21 at 18 youve got plently off test floating around your body that you dont need dbol or any other steroid. For the future keep training hard and do your research oral only cycles are not the greatest nor the safest. Make sure you carry out PCT and stop drinking!


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> Dianabol aromitises into a perticularly nastly form of <layer id="google-toolbar-hilite-7" style="background-color: Cyan; color: black;">estriol</layer> (a methelated form)


Sorry to jump in on this post post, but i just come across this and wondered whether it had any relevance to my recent blood test results. My estrodial came back completely normal despite being on Dbol for 3 weeks and having nipple tenderness etc...I would personally espected estrodial to have been elevated!

Could it be the fact that i was tested for Estrodial and not estriol be the reason why i am experiencing these Estrogenic effects without my Estrodial being high??

Or did you in fact miss spell 'Estrodial' as i can't find much on Estriol?


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

> Methandrostenolone has an added cis-1 to cis-2 double bond that reduces both estrogenic and androgenic properties. However, it does undergo aromatization to the rather potent estrogen 17-alpha methyl estradiol, but curiously does not show the in vivo propensity for reduction by 5AR to alpha dihydromethandrostenolone to any large degree7.


Second thing is tamoxifen is just as effective in LH stimulation as clomiphene, lots of studies on that (ovulation stimulation).


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks ;-)


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

stainy2007 said:


> Age is just a number , why would it matter if i was 18 or if i was 60 , im just as big as a 60 year old , thats the way i look at it , yea , im going to order some clomid tomorrow , thanks


And with that reply I dont doubt you 18!!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> Dianabol aromitises into a perticularly nastly form of estriol (a methelated form), this results in sides which can be eliminated with an AI. sorry mars things have moved on mate people use serms as PCT these days and AI to combat estrogen on cycle.
> 
> I wouldn't call 55mg a low dose either....... maybe thats just me.


Go easy beast, im only 47. But i guess your right, things have moved on.

I was talking from my experience with dbol, and not needing an AI.

However dbol interacts rather well with the aromatase enzyme because of its methylated properties. It is therefore best used in conjunction with an anti-estrogen, not an AI.

And i agree mate 55mg isnt low, so if the guys prone maybe he should use an AI or another aas instead.


----------



## stainy2007 (Nov 12, 2007)

so the anti estros are more expensive then the actuall , dbol , haha


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

stainy2007 said:


> so the anti estros are more expensive then the actuall , dbol , haha


Thats one reason i hope you wont need an AI, damn expensive stuff.


----------



## stocky24 (Mar 8, 2007)

dude your takin drugs you don`t fully understand, thats dumb, sorry but it is. let me guess you want quick results ,i think you will be disappointed. i don`t mean to sound mean mate but these can be dangerous drugs in the wrong hands.

whats you diet like out of interest?


----------



## stainy2007 (Nov 12, 2007)

Its **** , pizza all the time , no i was never expecting quick results , i was looking for in the long run , abit more defined by summer , i didnt not understand them , i did ask around , iw as just given poor infomation , all drugs are dangerous dude , in most peoples hand , everyones taking the risk ,


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> Go easy beast, im only 47. But i guess your right, things have moved on.
> 
> I was talking from my experience with dbol, and not needing an AI.
> 
> ...


The problem with using tamoxifen on d-bol is that if you are one of the unlucky ones that suffer from estrogenic sides you'll get a rebound effect when you come off the d-bol. Aromisin binds to the estrogen making it inert but only some of it, so you'll end up with something close to normal levels of estrogen and hence will not suffer rebound.

I get your point Mars, many will be like you and get away with a little tamoxifen now and again but the consiquences for the ones that won't will be servere 

Stainy mate stick around the board we'll be able to tell you how to change your diet to do more than d-bolon it's own ever will! Steriods are expensive when done properly, if your on a budjet it's best to spend your money on a good diet, you'll get more results from it in the long run.


----------



## stainy2007 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yea , cheers buddy , ill do that


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> The problem with using tamoxifen on d-bol is that if you are one of the unlucky ones that suffer from estrogenic sides you'll get a rebound effect when you come off the d-bol. Aromisin binds to the estrogen making it inert but only some of it, so you'll end up with something close to normal levels of estrogen and hence will not suffer rebound.
> 
> I get your point Mars, many will be like you and get away with a little tamoxifen now and again but the consiquences for the ones that won't will be servere
> 
> Stainy mate stick around the board we'll be able to tell you how to change your diet to do more than d-bolon it's own ever will! Steriods are expensive when done properly, if your on a budjet it's best to spend your money on a good diet, you'll get more results from it in the long run.


Good advice, beast.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> Stainy mate stick around the board we'll be able to tell you how to change your diet to do more than d-bolon it's own ever will! Steriods are expensive when done properly, if your on a budjet it's best to spend your money on a good diet, you'll get more results from it in the long run.


That's good advice mate. Browse around the diet section, the training section and get that diet and training in order. Steroids can burn a hole in some peoples wallet.


----------



## kylem2365 (Jul 31, 2009)

anyone no much abot proper pct, fed up searching d net hearing all differnt ****e


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

kylem2365 said:


> anyone no much abot proper pct, fed up searching d net hearing all differnt ****e


start a new thread. tell people what you plan on running as a cycle and they will surely help you.

Welcome to UKM :thumbup1:


----------

